
Show HN: ARKit Dev – A collection of ARKit development resources - kuldar
https://arkitdev.co/
======
kuldar
Hey guys, I made a new site (arkitdev.co) to collect all the tutorials,
articles and code repos about ARKit, since I know many of us are super excited
about playing with this new tech and seeing what we can come up with. :)

Feel free to submit your own links, although the form can be bit buggy at
times. Currently I'll have to manually review and add a "maker" to each of the
posts, but that will hopefully change in future versions.

